# Western Flyer 24?



## dxmadman (Feb 28, 2011)

Picked up this western this winter.In the process of redoing the seat,repacked the wheels,buffed out the rust,rides smooth.new departure hubs no skiptooth.davis deluxe tires with hardly no cracks.and chain adjusters.serial number 2h236206 on the seat post clamp.can any one tell me what year and model this is?Heres some pics. THANKS!


----------



## tony d. (Feb 28, 2011)

western flyer bikes can be  meany kinds of bicycle from daytonto C.W.C  this one looks like s post war huffy


----------



## ratina (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool bike! Definitely Huffman built


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 1, 2011)

The first 2 may indicate 1952, it looks to be from around that era. Not very many 50s Huffman WF's out there!


----------

